# Fujica 4.5/75-150 info?



## rabhobbes (Jul 8, 2009)

HI,
My father in law just gave us this lens to try to sell, I've come up with pretty much no info on ebay or other websearches.  Anyone know its worth (if anything?)
Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2009)

Assuming good condition: $10 to $30


----------



## rabhobbes (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahhh, thanks. About what I was thinking.


----------

